# WYSIWYG editing Service?



## Goldberg (Sep 26, 2005)

What are the best WYSIWIG services that allow you to edit your website?


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Goldberg, welcome to TSF. Please only create one thread per question. There's a great staff here, and I'm sure you'll get an answer.
If you've got the time, check out the forum rules 
-Six


----------



## E-Liam (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi Goldberg,

Like many here I tend to write sites in raw code, but this one..

http://www.bluevoda.com/

seems to do pretty much everything. I had a play with it for a few minutes the other day, before downloading it for someone else. It's free so it can't hurt to give it ago.

Cheers

Liam


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Another that I have used is NVU (www.nvu.com) ... Open source, easy to use.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I like using HomeSite, which is now owned by MacroMedia.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Chevy said:


> Another that I have used is NVU (www.nvu.com) ... Open source, easy to use.


I haven't tried it out yet, but a friend recently told me to give NVU a look, said he's been happy with it.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Goldberg, you should know that WYSIWYG is a very misleading label for software like this- there will always be slight differences from browser to browser and operating system to operating system.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Fox said:


> Goldberg, you should know that WYSIWYG is a very misleading label for software like this- there will always be slight differences from browser to browser and operating system to operating system.


I forget exactly what they are, but the Dreamweaver book that I use (The Missing Manual) throws a couple extra letters into the WYSIWYG acronym for a more accurate description... they are much needed.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

WYSISOWYG

What You See Is Sort Of What You Get ... ?


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

From page 15:
"Besides, no Web-design program is really WYSIWYG – what you see is what you get. Because every browser interprets the HTML language slightly differently, Web design is more like WYSIRWYGOAGD: what you see is roughly what you'll get, on a good day."


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

Bluefish And Screen For Linux...


----------

